
Design for Humans or 14 Principles of Good Design - AbidUzair
https://uxplanet.org/design-for-humans-e8fc7924286d
======
AbidUzair
Favorite quotes from the article:

 _Good Design is simple._ > A user interface should be so simple that a
beginner in an emergency can understand it within ten seconds.

 _Good Design is timeless._ > If you can make something that appeals to people
today and would have also appealed to people in 1500, then there is a good
chance it will appeal to people in 2500

 _Good Design is redesign._ > The easy, conversational tone of good writing
comes only on the 8th re-write.

